# Help -new to plunge routing



## tonyelich (Jan 5, 2010)

I have just recently started using the plunge base on my Ridgid 2900 router kit. The problem I have is setting the depth of cut. I need three hands, two to retract the base against the very heavy spring pressure and a third to measure and set the depth. It is very hard to do this with any accuracy, working against the spring pressure. What am I doing wrong, is there an easier method?


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

tonyelich said:


> I have just recently started using the plunge base on my Ridgid 2900 router kit. The problem I have is setting the depth of cut. I need three hands, two to retract the base against the very heavy spring pressure and a third to measure and set the depth. It is very hard to do this with any accuracy, working against the spring pressure. What am I doing wrong, is there an easier method?


Tony,
You usually want to set the plunge depth by touching the bit to the work surface and locking it in place at that setting, and then use a spacer to set the adjustable plunge stop depth bar height above the stop..the spacer can be a a piece of material, a drill bit, brass setup bars, feeler gauges...just about anything as long as it is the right thickness and fits between the plunge depth adjustment rod and the stop.

Tom Hintz does a good job showing how to set the plunge depth on his website:
Setting a Plunge Router - NewWoodworker.com LLC


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Not a bad site right there.

I take the plunge down to about where I think it needs to be and then lock the base. I check with my stock and brass bars while it's locked, and use the adjustment bar to fine tune. Rinse and repeat.


----------

